# Budgie Needs Good Vibes!



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

Let me preface this by saying: I'm not crazy and I am not purposely collecting budgies. It is just warming up in Texas and that means it is the season for people taking their birds outside and therefore the season for lots of birds being lost/found.

This budgie was found in my area this morning around 11 am. She is very emaciated and weak, and we are not sure if she will make it or not. I am trained by a board certified avian vet to administer supplemental care; she will see a vet if she needs to, but right now I am doing everything a vet can do.

She is in a heated cage and I've just given her her first tube feed. The next 12 hours are critical, and we've got our fingers crossed. Please send good vibes to her! The finder named her Pat, so we will call her Patti as we look for her owners.

UPDATE/EDIT: Patti passed away in her sleep in the early morning hours 3/21/16. We had her less than 24 hours, but she had perked up and I could tell she was a sweetheart. Rest in Paradise, Patti.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Poor Patti. Sending her lots of healing vibes, poor little girl.


----------



## Lifary (Mar 16, 2016)

:flowers: GET WELL litle Patti


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm praying for you Patti.May the Lord keep you safe and heal your pains.she's a beautiful budgie thanks for taking her in and doing all you can for her.keep us posted.:green pied: it's going to be ok Patti sweetie


----------



## chirper (Dec 29, 2014)

Get well soon Patti


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

The flock of 13 and I are sending our best wishes, prayers and healing energy to little Patti. ray:


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

She is waking up every 20 minutes or so and nibbling a few seeds and then back to sleep. Seems a bit better, but you never know with birds! I don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Get well soon sweet Patti.


----------



## DamonsMaster (Jan 7, 2012)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers to you, wee Patti.Keep fighting, beautiful girl.


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

She has perked up a bit and *can* perch, though she is still weak enough that she prefers to stay on the cage bottom. Looking good!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

so very good to hear thanks,keeping a eye on this thread.get well Patti sweetie.:green pied:


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little Patti! What a beautiful girl--she doesn't deserve to feel so sick! I'm glad you're taking such good care of her and I hope she feels better soon 

Keep us posted, hope she continues to improve :fingerx:


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

She's about the same as earlier; has enough energy to put up a fuss when I pull her out for feeding. The little stinker is also regurgitating her formula now that she is feeling a little better...that stinker! I'm going to have to hold her for a good while after feeding to keep her from doing that.


----------



## budgemaster (Mar 18, 2016)

Aww what a little stinker!! At least her giving a little attitude is a sign of her energy going up!  Good luck to little Patti! You're wonderful for giving her such attentive care.

-Madeline


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

Oh, forgot to say she weighs a wee 26 grams! I'm keeping track of her weight, but it usually takes about a week of re-nourishing before they begin gaining their weight back and maybe a month before they're back to normal. 

Anyone care to guess what her normal weight is?  I'm going to say 35 g, because she was right "at the edge" and organ function typically starts to decline once they've experienced a 25% loss.


----------



## Sarka (Feb 23, 2016)

Sending healing and a full recovery Patti. You are a kind and good soul Bailey.


----------



## bjknight93 (Apr 9, 2012)

She passed away overnight. :'(


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh noooo. You did everything right friend. Thank you for giving us updates on the little sweetheart. :sad:


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear this...  You did your very best in tending to Patti and at least she passed peacefully and was surrounded with love.

I'm closing this thread now. If you wish to do so, you can write a few words for Patti at the In Memory section of the forums.


----------

